# Yosemite-so far, so good.



## EastWest Lurker (Oct 16, 2014)

Logic Pro fine, connecting VE Pro on both my PC with Remote Desktop Connection for Mac and on my Mac, fine; RME driver, fine. UAD card, fine;

Only thing I hate is no more Bookmarks Bar in Safari, it works like Safari works on an iPad or iPhone.


----------



## dinerdog (Oct 16, 2014)

You are a brave man. My video friends? Not so much. Good to know. Maybe a Logic update (not sure what I'd even with for) in the near future.


----------



## gpax (Oct 17, 2014)

EastWest Lurker @ Thu Oct 16 said:


> Logic Pro fine, connecting VE Pro on both my PC with Remote Desktop Connection for Mac and on my Mac, fine; RME driver, fine. UAD card.


Kontakt?


----------



## EastWest Lurker (Oct 17, 2014)

gpax @ Fri Oct 17 said:


> EastWest Lurker @ Thu Oct 16 said:
> 
> 
> > Logic Pro fine, connecting VE Pro on both my PC with Remote Desktop Connection for Mac and on my Mac, fine; RME driver, fine. UAD card.
> ...



What's Kontakt? 

Fine.


----------



## Nick Batzdorf (Oct 17, 2014)

Don't do it if you're running Pro Tools 10.


----------



## EastWest Lurker (Oct 17, 2014)

Nick Batzdorf @ Fri Oct 17 said:


> Don't do it if you're running Pro Tools 10.



What's Pro Tools 10?


----------



## Nick Batzdorf (Oct 17, 2014)

It's what people like me use when we're not sequencing.

Pro Tools 11 isn't approved either, by the way - it probably has issues too. But restarting from an SSD is so fast, and they're so cheap now, that I may just buy a small one for OS X 10.9 programs.


----------



## Sovereign (Oct 17, 2014)

I upgraded also, works fine so far.


----------



## JohnG (Oct 17, 2014)

you guys are krasy


----------



## j_kranz (Oct 17, 2014)

NI is warning folks to hold off for now:

http://www.native-instruments.com/en/su ... /show/3163


----------



## dinerdog (Oct 17, 2014)

Personally I love the way it looks. Logic Pro X and Reason work perfectly, Kontakt 5 all fine. It actually seems a little snappier. Still getting the same 8th core spike in Logic as before. Be nice if those cores could even themselves out.


----------



## Dracarys (Oct 17, 2014)

About to update, this mid 2010 mbp has been great, if only it was an i7, I'd stick 2 ssds and 16gb of ram in here.


----------



## EastWest Lurker (Oct 17, 2014)

dinerdog @ Fri Oct 17 said:


> Personally I love the way it looks. Logic Pro X and Reason work perfectly, Kontakt 5 all fine. It actually seems a little snappier. Still getting the same 8th core spike in Logic as before. Be nice if those cores could even themselves out.



They do if you know how to make them


----------



## dinerdog (Oct 17, 2014)

Seriously, a nothing song looks like this. Always the 8th core whether I have the processing threads set to Automatic, 8 or 6. Though, with 6, it is slightly more even. This on a Early 2008 MacPro with 32GBs. Of course it's spiking a lot of the time.


----------



## EastWest Lurker (Oct 17, 2014)

WHat happens if you simply select an audio track in the track list?


----------



## Dracarys (Oct 17, 2014)

I'm actually thinking of reverting back to Mountain Lion. It was the most stable for me, since Mavericks I've had weird ram consumption even with "prevent app nap" selected. I've reformatted many times since then

I only ever updated because I read Avid's site incorrectly, and PT 11 is actually supported up to a certain update.


----------



## PJMorgan (Oct 17, 2014)

EastWest Lurker @ 18th October 2014 said:


> WHat happens if you simply select an audio track in the track list?



Yes this helps, I actually use a dummy audio track (named eh...Dummy) with all inputs/outputs disabled. A pity about Native instruments not supporting 10.10 yet, I'll have to wait until they update the Komplete Audio 6 firmware/drivers. I really like the look of Yosemite too.


----------



## FriFlo (Oct 17, 2014)

How about support of multi touch screens? Does "the most advanced OS in the world" finally support it? Like Windows 7 did already 3 years ago? 
Ah, well, Apple seems to have decided for the users sake, that it is no good for us. We shall buy an iPad and therefore Apple doesn't sell a touchscreen monitor, so why the heck support it?!


----------



## Bohrium (Oct 18, 2014)

EastWest Lurker @ Fri Oct 17 said:


> Only thing I hate is no more Bookmarks Bar in Safari, it works like Safari works on an iPad or iPhone.



It's called 'Favorites Bar' in the View menu ... you can enable it and it will be like before. Just slightly different looks.


----------



## Richard Wilkinson (Oct 18, 2014)

I've been using a touch screen monitor (with multi touch) for over a year on my mac pro. Working fine on Yosemite too. Third party drivers were a bit of a pain to start with, and native support would be nice. But it's possible to do - and not that difficult. 

And it makes soft synths a lot more fun to play with!


----------



## Christof (Oct 18, 2014)

I am very astonished to read how many people upgraded to 10.10 so quickly after release, I would never dare to install it on my workstation right now, but maybe some of you have it installed on their office machines and slave machines, a good way to give it a try.


----------



## dinerdog (Oct 18, 2014)

Christof - The rule of 'never upgrade during a project' mattered when hard drives were really expensive, there wasn't rock solid drive cloning tools.

Now you can make a sparse image clone of your boot drive, test everything out, and then make an informed decision. If there are any deal breakers, you can just revert back.


----------



## EastWest Lurker (Oct 18, 2014)

First of all, I have three friends who were already running the recent beta of it who told me it was fine on their rig. Secondly, I am between projects :(


----------



## Marius Masalar (Oct 18, 2014)

I've been running it on my laptop for months via the betas and I really like Yosemite. Very charming update and if you're an iOS user then the interoperability features are very smart (especially for tethering). 

I have to hold off on the studio machine until Roland updates their drivers, but I've been running all my main apps and plugins on the laptop to test and haven't run into any issues.


----------



## Christof (Oct 18, 2014)

dinerdog @ Sat 18 Oct said:


> Christof - The rule of 'never upgrade during a project' mattered when hard drives were really expensive, there wasn't rock solid drive cloning tools.
> 
> Now you can make a sparse image clone of your boot drive, test everything out, and then make an informed decision. If there are any deal breakers, you can just revert back.


Good to know!


----------



## dgburns (Oct 18, 2014)

Marius Masalar @ Sat Oct 18 said:


> I've been running it on my laptop for months via the betas and I really like Yosemite. Very charming update and if you're an iOS user then the interoperability features are very smart (especially for tethering).
> 
> I have to hold off on the studio machine until Roland updates their drivers, but I've been running all my main apps and plugins on the laptop to test and haven't run into any issues.



I realize it's early days,but how does it stack up to mavericks ? Personally i find mavericks made my machines slower to boot,and feels like there's more crap going on slowing the os compared to say 10.6.8 or even mountain lion(which i somehow prefered,unscientifically)
I'm hoping 10.10 might fix some of that clunky undertow...


----------



## marclawsonmusic (Oct 18, 2014)

dinerdog @ Fri Oct 17 said:


> Seriously, a nothing song looks like this. Always the 8th core whether I have the processing threads set to Automatic, 8 or 6. Though, with 6, it is slightly more even. This on a Early 2008 MacPro with 32GBs. Of course it's spiking a lot of the time.


dinerdog, did you see Jay's advice above?

During playback in Logic, select an audio track instead of a software instrument track and the 8th core problem goes away. Seriously.

Also, do some Googling of 'Logic live mode cpu' and you will see some interesting articles about this topic... probably some of which were written by Jay. :lol:

And, Jay... you are a brave man, indeed. Thanks for being the local pioneer with Yosemite. I am not an early adopter - I prefer to let guys like you work out the bugs for me! :wink:


----------



## dinerdog (Oct 18, 2014)

Jay & marclawson - Ahhhh, I see what you mean. The CPU is spiking the more processing the channel I leave selected. So even an 'empty' channel helps (because nothing is instantiated). Good to know. So it will still spike while your sequencing on that channel, but drops way down when you move off it. Thanks for that tip. Been driving me nuts. Thanks guys. =o


----------



## marclawsonmusic (Oct 18, 2014)

Yes, there is not much you can do about the CPU spike while recording - it depends on your audio buffer, FX being used, and also the VI you are using. I am running most of my VI's in VEPro at 256 buffer and my 8th CPU core stays low even while recording. Also, when tracking, I use a minimum amount of FX in my signal chain and that helps too.

PM me if you'd like to chat about this further. I don't want to hijack Jay's Yosemite thread!


----------



## Marius Masalar (Oct 18, 2014)

dgburns @ Sat Oct 18 said:


> Marius Masalar @ Sat Oct 18 said:
> 
> 
> > I've been running it on my laptop for months via the betas and I really like Yosemite. Very charming update and if you're an iOS user then the interoperability features are very smart (especially for tethering).
> ...


Good questions, and for now it's too early to say anything definitively. 

I went from Snow Leopard to ML to Mavericks and basically had zero issues with any of the upgrades. When I went from ML to Mavericks, I also went from Logic 9 to X and the net result was a noticeable improvement in responsiveness, stability, boot times, and multicore balance. I updated my laptop from Mavericks to Yosemite and, since the GM release, I can say it's categorically faster at everything I've done with it. I also haven't managed to crash the GM/final release yet, or make it hang.

Mavericks was a very significant under-the-hood overhaul of OS X, really really well tuned for performance in my experience, and Yosemite is basically the "other half" of that update—the visual. There are some smart improvements to the way things work under the hood (as always, I point to Siracusa's monster review for more details: http://arstechnica.com/apple/2014/10/os-x-10-10/) but the major changes are cosmetic and functionality-related. The focus is definitely on interoperability and a more open stance toward third-party developers.

On my studio machine, Mavericks runs faster than Snow Leopard ever did despite the added functionality, and the only downside is that I've experienced hangs now and then, mostly when working with visual apps. I am about 80% sure that those are the result of my graphics card dying though, as it's been trying to expire for years now 

Honestly, I can't wait to update to Yosemite on the studio machine. Just want to wait for official driver support for my sound card before making the leap.


----------



## Nick Batzdorf (Oct 18, 2014)

> First of all, I have three friends who were already running the recent beta of it who told me it was fine on their rig



And you have another one who tried it on a spare drive and told you it was crashing left, right, and center on his rig.


----------



## JohnG (Oct 18, 2014)

I mean it -- I love you, but you guys are bonkers. 

What's the upside?


----------



## Nick Batzdorf (Oct 18, 2014)

The upside for me is that you can send SMS messages and initiate iPhone calls from the Mac. But you don't need Yosemite for the SMS feature, and I'm not sure about cell calls.

Starting an email on one device and moving to another is not an exciting feature for me.

Other than that there's no upside I know of.


----------



## Nick Batzdorf (Oct 18, 2014)

Oh - the reason I like to stay reasonably current on my main machine is to keep up with the security updates.

But I still have 10.6.5 on my laptop so I can run PowerPC Rosetta software.


----------



## EastWest Lurker (Oct 18, 2014)

JohnG @ Sat Oct 18 said:


> I mean it -- I love you, but you guys are bonkers.
> 
> What's the upside?



It sometimes fixes some things:

1. I have a second screen hooked up to my iMac with a J5Create VGA to USB adapter and in Mavericks when I would scroll or with YouTube play back it would flicker. Their tech support told me that they were having trouble with a fix, as were others with similar products. I asked him if it would work with Yosemite and he didn't think so. Well, not only does it work but the flickering is gone!. 2

2. At the school where I tach LogicPro we record the class with Quicktime and all lat semester we had a terrible time with Logic bogging don and the computer crashing. He installed Yosemite and I taught the class and that whole problem is gone.

Also, it seems a little faster and the graphics look better on a Retina screen and supposedly, there are some Core Audio improvements.


----------



## dgburns (Oct 18, 2014)

Marius Masalar @ Sat Oct 18 said:


> dgburns @ Sat Oct 18 said:
> 
> 
> > Marius Masalar @ Sat Oct 18 said:
> ...



wow,good stuff.Nice summary of the Yosemite update there.

hey,when you updated to Mavericks,did you keep L9 on the system,or did you get rid of it entirely.I am tethered to L9 while still working through LX trying to decide how I feel about LX.While I like the LX update for the most part,it's def not snappier,quite the opposite.I'm wondering if I remove L9 completely will it be a better way to go...?


----------



## JMDNYC (Oct 18, 2014)

I updated a second system that I'm not using for work, and I've noticed two problems: Guitar Rig 5 Pro no longer opens, and my M-Audio Midisport 4x4 is no longer recognized. A little internet surfing indicates that both issues are known and require driver updates. I'm a little worried that M-Audio may not update a pretty old product, so I may have to buy a MOTU Fastlane, which is Yosemite compatible.


----------



## Marius Masalar (Oct 19, 2014)

dgburns @ Sat Oct 18 said:


> wow,good stuff.Nice summary of the Yosemite update there.
> 
> hey,when you updated to Mavericks,did you keep L9 on the system,or did you get rid of it entirely.I am tethered to L9 while still working through LX trying to decide how I feel about LX.While I like the LX update for the most part,it's def not snappier,quite the opposite.I'm wondering if I remove L9 completely will it be a better way to go...?


I think I still have 9 installed, but I haven't had cause to use it since I installed X. I don't think their two installations conflict in any way, if that's what you were getting at. They seem to co-exist quite happily on my machine.

Random other thought about Yosemite: it's opening the doors to MIDI over Bluetooth LE technology for both Macs and iOS devices, which should mean no more stupid WiFi-based weirdness soon. Looking forward to that.


----------



## gpax (Oct 19, 2014)

EastWest Lurker @ Sat Oct 18 said:


> JohnG @ Sat Oct 18 said:
> 
> 
> > I mean it -- I love you, but you guys are bonkers.
> ...


I absolutely concur with Jay here. Two days of working, and on my 2008 Mac Pro am running an OS that is not only more responsive and streamlined, the tighter integration with Logic Pro X on my system is evident. Projects are not only loading more efficiently, I have seen consistent stability while pushing several projects to their limit. While things may still arise, the big surprise for me has been the officially unsupported Kontakt, which now turns out to be more stable for me in a LPX/OS 10.10 configuration, than it was in Mavericks. Go figure. 

I'll spare you my more detailed observations (which I had typed up for a different post), except to say this update, along with the information throughout the beta process, was completely transparent. There has been no tentative feeling throughout, and I've all but forgotten that I even updated while working for two days. 

That's not to suggest everything is good to go, and I'm sure things will arise. Indeed, there are compatibility considerations that should always be considered. Some Plugins that were quirky before remain so, and while I forced Kontakt to reproduce the hair-trigger crash that has plagued me (related to LPX and accessing the K5.3 GUI in a channel strip), I had to work at making that happen.

Obviously anyone who is feeling secure and stable at present, or is reluctant to update, need not do so. With respect to those using LPX, however, this would seem to be the consummation of the marriage between the OS and the DAW that I kept looking for last year. I'm quite pleased pleased so far...


----------



## kclements (Oct 19, 2014)

I took the plunge and updated and reading good reports. Happy to say everything is working smashingly here. No problems with anything so far. Very happy with the update.

Cheers
kc


----------



## PeterKorcek (Oct 21, 2014)

So far I installed the Yosemite on my MBP only, and the visuals are just nice, I really like the upgrade, it also seems faster, although I can't provide any numbers, just the feeling.

Absolute majority of people are saying good things about it, so hopefully will install soon on nMP as well - can't wait - it looks really nice and probably its also snappier?


----------



## Nick Batzdorf (Oct 21, 2014)

Yosemite can snap THIS!


----------



## madbulk (Oct 23, 2014)

If anybody cares, Yosemite kills off Bias Peak 6 or 7.


----------



## Dryden.Chambers (Oct 24, 2014)

Anyone using Yosemite w/ Universal Audio Apollo ? TX-Dry

and how is VEP5 behaving ?


----------



## Nick Batzdorf (Oct 24, 2014)

> With respect to those using LPX, however, this would seem to be the consummation of the marriage between the OS and the DAW that I kept looking for last year



gpax, how is the marriage being consummated?

I don't mean sexually, I mean what's the difference once you're inside Logic?


----------



## Cecco (Oct 25, 2014)

Apogee is warning Symphony I/O and GiO users not to update to Yosemite and wait until december:


http://www.apogeedigital.com/blog/apoge ... 0-yosemite

http://www.apogeedigital.com/support/symphony-io


----------



## Walra48 (Oct 25, 2014)

I have Yosemite running on both mac pros - master running Cubase 7.5 and slave running VEP. Aside from some initial IP setup issues, all is running smoothly.


----------



## gpax (Oct 25, 2014)

Nick Batzdorf @ Fri Oct 24 said:


> > With respect to those using LPX, however, this would seem to be the consummation of the marriage between the OS and the DAW that I kept looking for last year
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Hahah. In a word, stability. Working for several long days now, there is no doubt the OS update itself has “tapped into” whatever was lacking with LPX under Mavericks. For me, this includes repetitive tasks which are smoother, while navigating throughout, and the noticeably faster loading of projects that I mentioned before. The fact that Kontakt now behaves better gives the impression that LPX itself is hosting this plugin more efficiently, though the update was the OS. 

Though admittedly perception, the main UI itself seems to be refined, the obvious thing being how the OS windows and buttons appear. Though I rarely perform other tasks while working, even minimizing or opening other apps seems to be more approachable on the fly. 

I did, however, tweak various system appearances, like the translucent windows and dock, as I mentioned before. One mystery to solve: Did LPX previously animate some tasks, and I'm just now seeing this: The toolbar now scrolls up quickly. Maybe this is my slower machine? Lol. 

I would never recommend anyone update too hastily though. Obviously, if any one item on a compatibility checklist is in question, wait. 

G


----------



## dgburns (Oct 25, 2014)

gpax @ Sat Oct 25 said:


> Nick Batzdorf @ Fri Oct 24 said:
> 
> 
> > > With respect to those using LPX, however, this would seem to be the consummation of the marriage between the OS and the DAW that I kept looking for last year
> ...



I've been very unhappy with LPX so far under mavericks.Lots of lurchy spin ball curser action on just about anything I do,like hit record on a track,change a track name,or lots of other malaise such as flex tracks not always playing back in sync as expected,not to mention the horrible thing it has become trying to work in the environment....I've been so frustrated by the lack of snappiness etc that I've made the decision to go into the next two series with L9 starting next week.L9 just works faster and I get [email protected]&t done.
I'm gathering some hope that maybe yosemite might be the answer that keeps me working through with LPX...
I also wonder what other composers scoring to schedules are experiencing ....LPX and yosemite.....yay or nay?????


----------



## Shubus (Oct 26, 2014)

I'm also holding off on the upgrade as Native Instruments says the Komplete Audio 6 Driver does not work with Yosemite. I use this little box solely as a low-latency MIDI-to-USB converter--and it is mighty fine for that but am dead in the water without it.


----------



## Luca Capozzi (Nov 9, 2014)

as far as I know, Age of Audio is keeping track of compatibility with Yosemite. Here's the link: http://www.ageofaudio.com/en/Yosemite-e ... ompatibile

Hope this helps 

Cheers,
Luca


----------



## Dryden.Chambers (Nov 9, 2014)

Marius usually has these OSX calls down, Any luck on your main machine Marius ?


----------



## rJames (Nov 9, 2014)

madbulk @ Thu Oct 23 said:


> If anybody cares, Yosemite kills off Bias Peak 6 or 7.



FWIW I got Bias 6 Pro working here. I didn't know there was a 7. I looked around on the web and I got the impressions that Bias is dead.

But as I recall, I finally just dragged the app over and it worked.

Ron


----------



## Marius Masalar (Nov 9, 2014)

Dryden.Chambers @ Sun Nov 09 said:


> Marius usually has these OSX calls down, Any luck on your main machine Marius ?


Shortly after I last posted in the thread, I spoke to the folks at Roland and got the updated driver for my soundcard. That was the last thing I was waiting on to make the leap, so I did my backups and bumped the studio up to Yosemite.

I've not had any projects since that require a huge template (so I can compare the performance of sessions that I know push the limits of my system) but loading old stuff is no problem, and Logic Pro X seems to be noticeably more responsive overall. No problems with any of my plugins, and as usual I didn't have to re-register or re-install anything. All my software still works. My USB dongles are carrying on as they always do.

The only quirk I've run into is a quirk that's been happening since the last Logic version—on Mavericks too. Namely, when I double-click to rename a track, it takes Logic a few seconds to register that I'm typing the new name. Not really a meaningful issue but it wasn't there before and it hasn't gone away with Yosemite.

Otherwise everything is rock solid so far...no crashes or hangs, nothing feels slower, a few things (like Logic and system boot time) feel faster, and I'm thrilled with the interoperability of iOS and OS X.

Mavericks was a stopover, so it really made no sense to stay on it after any initial bugs were worked out in Yosemite. Mavericks was step one of the major update between Mountain Lion and this, so now that the other half of the process is done the upgrade is a no-brainer.

As always, the "don't fix what ain't broke" mentality rings true, so I know lots of folks will keep rocking their current systems. As they should! But to me, that mentality also stands in the way of progress and I'd rather take some risks here and there on the way to a better system than stay absolutely safe at all costs. I'm a geek though—different strokes.


----------



## Blake Ewing (Nov 9, 2014)

I haven't done super extensive testing, yet, but my initial impressions are that Logic X on Mavericks was much more stable (CPU wise) for me.

I found opening a recent project with lots of Kontakt instances gives me CPU spikes, the dreaded audio drop outs, spinning balls and lagginess - almost to the point of being unusable.

On smaller, new projects where I instantiate Kontakt tracks as I go, it seems to do better (but I'm also using far fewer instances in this case).

In researching, it looks like one of the CPU issues may be related to the WindowServer process and the built in GPU of some Intel chips e.g. Intel Graphics HD 4000 on the Late 2012 Mac Minis like mine, etc.

So, all in all, I love Yosemite's looks, features and relationship with iOS, but on my machine, Logic X is performing much worse than on Mavericks, so far.

YMMV.


----------



## Dryden.Chambers (Nov 10, 2014)

well, thats depressing Blake :shock: , but thanks very much for the heads up.


----------



## ryanstrong (Nov 12, 2014)

I know its bit officially supported but has anyone tried Cubase in Yosemite?


----------



## tabulius (Nov 12, 2014)

http://www.steinberg.net/en/newsandevents/news/newsdetail/article/yosemite-compatibility-information-2945.html


----------



## ryanstrong (Nov 13, 2014)

tabulius @ Thu Nov 13 said:


> http://www.steinberg.net/en/newsandevents/news/newsdetail/article/yosemite-compatibility-information-2945.html



Yes, sorry, I had a typo there- I meant to say "I know it's NOT officially supported.".

But yeah is anyone running Cubase on Yosemite despite Steinbergs unsupport?


----------



## paulmatthew (Nov 14, 2014)

Looks like I may have to update sooner rather than later. For some reason , my Mac just took a dump on me tonight and would not come back up. I tried to restore from the start up disc and time machine backup but no dice. I could see everything on both hard drives but it would not load anything from either one , weird! 

I had to reinstall Mountain Lion again and everything came back up , wheeeew. I guess it's time to go to Yosemite (edited) and keep my fingers crossed. I'm pretty confident things will run better as I've heard nothing but good things about it so far and the latest Kontakt update has already improved itself. My only fear is that a few plugins may not work or be supported yet , but I know most of what I have is. Worth a shot I guess.


----------



## ryanstrong (Nov 14, 2014)

paulmatthew @ Fri Nov 14 said:


> Looks like I may have to update sooner rather than later. For some reason , my Mac just took a dump on me tonight and would not come back up. I tried to restore from the start up disc and time machine backup but no dice. I could see everything on both hard drives but it would not load anything from either one , weird!
> 
> I had to reinstall Mountain Lion again and everything came back up , wheeeew. I guess it's time to go to Mavericks and keep my fingers crossed. I'm pretty confident things will run better as I've heard nothing but good things about it so far and the latest Kontakt update has already improved itself. My only fear is that a few plugins may not work or be supported yet , but I know most of what I have is. Worth a shot I guess.



How are you able to go to Mavericks? I thought once a new OS comes out Apple immediately discontinues from downloading their earlier OS's.


----------



## paulmatthew (Nov 14, 2014)

I meant Yosemite. :oops: Oops, It's been a long night already. I'll edit it to avoid any confusion


----------



## synthetic (Nov 16, 2014)

Steinberg says wait
SSL says wait
Native Instruments says wait
That's pretty much my whole workflow. 

Apple changed the way developers are allowed to interact with the System, which effects copy protection and drivers. I will stay away until I see the green light from the above. (I'm still on 10.8.5.)


----------



## synergy543 (Nov 16, 2014)

How are you guys dealing with external SSDs in Yosemite when *Apple has disabled the TRIM feature on 3rd party SSDs?*


----------



## Marius Masalar (Nov 16, 2014)

The TRIM Enabler app still works just fine, just takes a different approach now.


----------



## khollister (Nov 16, 2014)

So far, everything is running nicely here, but all of my instruments are on a WIn7 slave. The cMP is running Yosemite with LPX, VEP, RME UCX, UAD and a small number of native effects plugs (MIR Pro, Aether, QL Spaces, Valhalla stuff). My EQ & dynamics processing is all UAD now.

Not surprised about the Apogee stuff not working yet. A major reason I dumped Apogee for RME was the driver support. I loved the sound of the Apogee stuff, but the drivers were disappointing.


----------



## ryanstrong (Nov 16, 2014)

khollister @ Sun Nov 16 said:


> So far, everything is running nicely here, but all of my instruments are on a WIn7 slave. The cMP is running Yosemite with LPX, VEP, RME UCX, UAD and a small number of native effects plugs (MIR Pro, Aether, QL Spaces, Valhalla stuff). My EQ & dynamics processing is all UAD now.
> 
> Not surprised about the Apogee stuff not working yet. A major reason I dumped Apogee for RME was the driver support. I loved the sound of the Apogee stuff, but the drivers were disappointing.


So you noticed a difference in "sound" between Apogee and RME?


----------



## Diffusor (Nov 16, 2014)

ryanstrong @ Mon Nov 17 said:


> khollister @ Sun Nov 16 said:
> 
> 
> > So far, everything is running nicely here, but all of my instruments are on a WIn7 slave. The cMP is running Yosemite with LPX, VEP, RME UCX, UAD and a small number of native effects plugs (MIR Pro, Aether, QL Spaces, Valhalla stuff). My EQ & dynamics processing is all UAD now.
> ...



A lot of people just use RME for the audio interface and drivers then hook other better converters to it. I have a Rosetta 200 and a RME ADI8 QS hooked up to my Digiface. I like the Rosetta but I have to say the ADI8 QS is better in terms of detail, clarity and naturalness.


----------



## khollister (Nov 17, 2014)

ryanstrong @ Mon Nov 17 said:


> khollister @ Sun Nov 16 said:
> 
> 
> > So far, everything is running nicely here, but all of my instruments are on a WIn7 slave. The cMP is running Yosemite with LPX, VEP, RME UCX, UAD and a small number of native effects plugs (MIR Pro, Aether, QL Spaces, Valhalla stuff). My EQ & dynamics processing is all UAD now.
> ...



That's no exactly what I said. I had a Duet and while it certainly wasn't the pinnacle of Apogee sound, the drivers were a disaster for me. I have worked with Rosettas & Symphonies in the past and thought they sounded great (better than my Duet) but never did a direct comparison to the RME.

I think the RME UCX sound is better than the firewire Duet (as it should be considering the cost), but I can't offer a direct comparison between a current RME and a current Symphony, for instance.

My impression over the years is that Apogees have bit of euphonic sweetening and the RME's are a little more clinical.

I bought the UCX because I wanted a USB device that was platform independent, stable rock solid drivers and a self contained box without the damn breakout cables of the Duet 2 or Babyface.

It is overkill in terms of I/O for me, but I'm very happy with it. I am also not doing any critical live recording anymore, so the ultimate A/D and preamp quality wasn't a big driver. 

I think all of this stuff is past "good enough" from a sound quality perspective. I don't think it all sounds identical, but the differences are subtle enough that a whole lot of other things matter a lot more these days.


----------



## khollister (Nov 17, 2014)

BTW, I might have been premature in sounding all clear after the Yosemite upgrade. While I don't think the problem is Yosemite itself, it is related. I updated VEP to 5.3.13407 on my DAW (Yosemite) and my PC slave (Win 7). I am no longer able to use my dual-homed network setup where I have a 2nd point-to-point ethernet connection just for VEP without getting dropouts. If I disconnect the "private LAN" I was using for VEP and just run everything on the main LAN that is also connected to the internet, I get no more dropouts. I was also having problem with VEP advertising instances over the private network.

More to follow


----------



## Shubus (Nov 17, 2014)

It would seem that Native Instruments has fixed the problem with "Komplete Audio 6" in Yosemite according to this:

http://tinyurl.com/ngp3lt5

The lack of this particular driver has been holding me back from upgrading to Yosemite. I'm wondering if anyone out there can report success of this fix. Native Instruments says this patch updates the firmware on the Komplete Audio 6.


----------



## Dspec1 (Nov 17, 2014)

Blake Ewing @ Sun Nov 09 said:


> I haven't done super extensive testing, yet, but my initial impressions are that Logic X on Mavericks was much more stable (CPU wise) for me.
> 
> I found opening a recent project with lots of Kontakt instances gives me CPU spikes, the dreaded audio drop outs, spinning balls and lagginess - almost to the point of being unusable.
> 
> ...



I am hving the precise problems you describe. Should NOT have done the upgrade. All software works, with the exception of ILok, but the CPU issues are u pleasant to say the least? :evil:


----------



## Shubus (Nov 18, 2014)

Ilok doesn't work?

That's a mighty big show stopper!


----------



## davidgary73 (Nov 18, 2014)

iLok is working fine. Bought some plugins today and authorized without any issues. 

Download the latest software and you're good to go.


----------



## Marius Masalar (Nov 18, 2014)

Haven't run into any iLok issues either, or Steinberg/VSL key ones.

Out of curiosity, is anyone who doesn't use a Mini or similar Mac with that graphics chipset encountering the issues Blake describes?

I haven't seen any of that on my 2008 Mac Pro so I'm wondering if it's as simple as the graphics card being at fault or if I've just been strangely lucky with my system.


----------



## brojd (Nov 20, 2014)

Just updated Macbook Pro (late 2011) to Yosemite

Pro Tools 11 
iLok
Cubase 7.5
eLicenser
Ableton Live 9

Native Instruments komplete, zebra etc
rme fireface UCX and fireface 800

All working without any trouble for me


----------



## EastWest Lurker (Nov 20, 2014)

Shubus @ Tue Nov 18 said:


> Ilok doesn't work?
> 
> That's a mighty big show stopper!



It works fine here.


----------



## Ryan Scully (Dec 27, 2014)

Is anyone using the UA Apollo problem free with Yosemite? Everything else is working fine for me so far on OS X 10.10 and I'm looking to pick up the Apollo Quad this weekend possibly - I read that UA has not yet fully supported Yosemite but there are minor issues through testing - Anyone have some experience?



Thanks!


Ryan :D


----------



## Dryden.Chambers (Dec 27, 2014)

Working good here Ryan, 6 core vader helmet Mac pro, Yosemite, Logic X. and Latest version of Apollo 7.11. Note if your using Thunderbolt for the Apollo connection there is a separate TB OS. YMMV of course.


----------



## Ryan Scully (Dec 27, 2014)

Dryden.Chambers @ Sat Dec 27 said:


> Working good here Ryan, 6 core vader helmet Mac pro, Yosemite, Logic X. and Latest version of Apollo 7.11. Note if your using Thunderbolt for the Apollo connection there is a separate TB OS. YMMV of course.



Awesome - Thanks! I'm also on a 6 Core Mac Pro - I'll be connecting through Firewire and using Cubase 8.


----------



## passenger57 (Dec 27, 2014)

I wish I waited to upgrade. 

I only did it in hopes of having less crashes with Kontakt and heavy GUI instruments. 

Guitar Rig hasn't worked since I upgraded.


----------



## Marius Masalar (Dec 28, 2014)

passenger57 @ Sat Dec 27 said:


> Guitar Rig hasn't worked since I upgraded.


Yikes! Latest version? It's working smoothly here on the latest Yosemite. I think my GR is version 5.2.0.


----------



## Frederick Russ (Dec 28, 2014)

I upgraded to Yosemite from Mavericks. But I started to have a host of problems and beachballs which cropped up slowly after the upgrade. My solution was to do a clean install of Yosemite. 

My process was to 1) clone Macintosh HD using SuperDuper; 2) create a usb flash bootable drive from Yosemite; 3) boot from the usb drive; 4) wipe the Macintosh HD; 5) install Yosemite; 6) boot from the newly installed Yosemite Macintosh HD; 7) when prompted by Yosemite, accessed the backup drive and reinstalled my apps, files, photos etc. 

Worked like a charm. The difference is night and day. I have it several computers including an old 2009 Macbook w/6GB Ram and it absolutely runs like a new computer. 

For in-depth info on how to create a bootable Yosemite usb flash drive, go to http://osxdaily.com/2014/10/18/clean-in ... -yosemite/


----------



## JohnG (Dec 28, 2014)

davidgary73 @ 18th November 2014 said:


> iLok is working fine. Bought some plugins today and authorized without any issues.
> 
> Download the latest software and you're good to go.



is there any problem with older iLoks? I thought there might be. Or am I thinking of some PT issue?


----------



## passenger57 (Dec 28, 2014)

Marius Masalar @ Sun Dec 28 said:


> passenger57 @ Sat Dec 27 said:
> 
> 
> > Guitar Rig hasn't worked since I upgraded.
> ...



I have the latest Guitar Rig but I also have Pro Tools on my mac and the Avid Core Audio Manager drivers are causing a conflict with Guitar Rig.


----------



## Simon Ravn (Dec 29, 2014)

Frederick Russ @ Mon Dec 29 said:


> I upgraded to Yosemite from Mavericks. But I started to have a host of problems and beachballs which cropped up slowly after the upgrade. My solution was to do a clean install of Yosemite.
> 
> My process was to 1) clone Macintosh HD using SuperDuper; 2) create a usb flash bootable drive from Yosemite; 3) boot from the usb drive; 4) wipe the Macintosh HD; 5) install Yosemite; 6) boot from the newly installed Yosemite Macintosh HD; 7) when prompted by Yosemite, accessed the backup drive and reinstalled my apps, files, photos etc.
> 
> ...



Sounds great Frederick. However, what is holding me back from doing this is getting a headache just thinking about having to re-register all my sample libraries all over - finding all the serials, different kinds of copy protections used, re-registering everthing with NI etc etc. There is no way around that, is there?


----------



## Frederick Russ (Dec 29, 2014)

Unfortunately not, Simon. I had to choose the lesser of two evils: a computer that had become unresponsive or filled with beach ball errors because of OS differences or do a clean OS install and peruse NI Service Center. 

I recommend a complete backup on a bootable drive first. Make an inventory of every potential problem in transferring licenses and plug-ins. It was easier for me because most of it was simply NI Service Center.

I will say this: Yosemite OS - once clean installed - is remarkably stable. Still trying to find a way to break it though,


----------



## reddognoyz (Dec 29, 2014)

The only thing I am struggling with is the way it handles multi monitors. I get a menu bar on each monitor, which I would like to turn off, and it seems like some apps monopolize a monitor and hide a window from my Daw, which I struggle to get back


----------



## Frederick Russ (Jan 21, 2015)

reddognoyz @ Mon Dec 29 said:


> The only thing I am struggling with is the way it handles multi monitors. I get a menu bar on each monitor, which I would like to turn off, and it seems like some apps monopolize a monitor and hide a window from my Daw, which I struggle to get back



I actually think that this was an improvement for me at least. I have three monitors and having to constantly go back to the main monitor to access the menu was at least 30 -45 minutes of my day. 

I wanted to revisit this thread because I ended up doing a clean wipe and install of Yosemite on a computer that had Native Instruments on it. I first did a complete carbon copy backup using SuperDuper which created a bootable drive in case things went wrong. Anyway, I wiped the drive completely and installed Yosemite using a usb thumb drive I created (info above). When everything was loaded, it rebooted and asked me if I had a backup of my files and if so to point to where it was. 

After about 30 minutes, everything was ready and it was like setting everything up on a brand new computer. Native Instruments, Logic, my plugins - all worked without having to reauthorize them. Plus doing the clean install got rid of a lot of developer junk that slowed things up before. Its an old 2008 iMac 3.06Hz Dual Core with 6GB of RAM. And it now runs just as good if not better than the new ones I visit occasionally in the Apple Store. 

The beachballs, slowness, and unexpected application quits - gone. Just thought you might like to know.


----------



## madbulk (Jan 21, 2015)

I am still in Bias Peak every day. I'll have to give in eventually, but not today.

Yosemite kills Peak for good. 

I spent a whole day reverting.


----------



## Frederick Russ (Jan 22, 2015)

Sorry to hear that about Bias Peak. Hopefully they'll get compatibility happening on it because my own experience is that everything seems to be working - Kindle doesn't but I can get it another way. 

I'm thinking the best non-intrusive way to actually see how Yosemite will work on your system is to do a clean install on a separate drive. Then port over the files from the existing main drive. So essentially you'll end up with two OS versions using the same files to give yourself a chance to really check it out before jumping.


----------



## dcoscina (Feb 12, 2015)

Just took the plunge. I think DP8 runs better on Yosemite than Mavericks. I was also getting a lot of mouse issues under Mavericks (like double clicking even I hadn't despite changing the mouse settings). Not crazy about the font for the menu text and such but otherwise it's pretty nice.


----------



## db0007 (Feb 14, 2015)

I was on 10.10.1 for awhile on pt11.3 no issues. Installed the iTunes update, wasn't paying attention and accidentally committed to 10.10.2 update. 

PT 11.3-11.3.1 are buggy as all hell. Random crashes when accessing I/O, random new tracks being created, freezing when removing plug ins, when closing sessions beachball comes up resulting in a force quit. No Bueno.


----------



## Marius Masalar (Feb 15, 2015)

reddognoyz @ Mon Dec 29 said:


> The only thing I am struggling with is the way it handles multi monitors. I get a menu bar on each monitor, which I would like to turn off, and it seems like some apps monopolize a monitor and hide a window from my Daw, which I struggle to get back


Stuart!

This is a common complaint and a very easy fix. Go to your System Preferences, select Mission Control, and uncheck "displays have separate spaces" to return to normal window/monitor behaviour.


----------



## Jack Weaver (Feb 15, 2015)

Thanks Marius,

For this tip.... I was wondering the same thing myself. Life is that much better now. 

.


----------



## whinecellar (Mar 9, 2015)

Wish I could say I've had as good an experience w/Yosemite as a lot of you, but so far the Logic X/Yosemite combo feels nowhere near as good as Logic 9 on Mountain Lion. I've tried both upgrading existing installs as well as clean/minimal installs on several different machines, and Logic X feels like swimming in molasses. I've tried killing window animations in Terminal, disabling Spotlight, all the advanced stuff I can think of, and although those helped a little, it's just nowhere near as snappy as LP9/ML. Oh, and all of these machines are SSD-based. Open to suggestions!?!


----------



## EastWest Lurker (Mar 9, 2015)

whinecellar @ Mon Mar 09 said:


> Wish I could say I've had as good an experience w/Yosemite as a lot of you, but so far the Logic X/Yosemite combo feels nowhere near as good as Logic 9 on Mountain Lion. I've tried both upgrading existing installs as well as clean/minimal installs on several different machines, and Logic X feels like swimming in molasses. I've tried killing window animations in Terminal, disabling Spotlight, all the advanced stuff I can think of, and although those helped a little, it's just nowhere near as snappy as LP9/ML. Oh, and all of these machines are SSD-based. Open to suggestions!?!



have you tried logging in as another user?


----------



## whinecellar (Mar 9, 2015)

I'm willing to try that Jay but even if that fixed it, it doesn't seem like an ideal solution. Since it's a consistent issue on every machine I've tried, I'd hate to have to start from scratch as a new user and have to deal with migrating passwords, keychain & all other account-based stuff...


----------



## EastWest Lurker (Mar 9, 2015)

whinecellar @ Mon Mar 09 said:


> I'm willing to try that Jay but even if that fixed it, it doesn't seem like an ideal solution. Since it's a consistent issue on every machine I've tried, I'd hate to have to start from scratch as a new user and have to deal with migrating passwords, keychain & all other account-based stuff...



All i can tell you is that there is no reason for it to "feel like you are swimming in molasses other than:

1. It is not working properly on your rig.

2. You simply don't know it well enough yet.

I am now as fast or faster with LP X than I am with LP 9.


----------



## whinecellar (Mar 9, 2015)

EastWest Lurker @ Mon Mar 09 said:


> 1. It is not working properly on your rig.



Thanks for that informative & helpful tidbit, Jay - I never would have figured that out on my own 



EastWest Lurker @ Mon Mar 09 said:


> 2. You simply don't know it well enough yet.



Playful sarcasm aside, I know I'm not as familiar with LPX as previous versions and I can allow for that, but that's not what I was talking about. I was addressing the overall feel of Logic X in Yosemite, specifically the GUI: changing screen sets, opening & resizing windows, etc.

Like you, I'm a pro user who has been doing this a long time (22 years on Logic since version 1.4) and I know my way deep into Mac OS issues. I use Terminal regularly and I know how to squeeze every bit of juice out of a Mac/Logic rig. But no matter what I do, I see a decrease in perceived "snappiness" compared to L9. Opening Logic itself as well as Logic sessions is definitely faster though... go figure.

Anyway, anyone else notice a slower Logic X GUI compared to Logic 9? Not even sure that has to do with Yosemite, so apologies for derailing the thread!


----------



## EastWest Lurker (Mar 9, 2015)

Yes, Ido think screen redraws have been made less of a priority.


----------



## whinecellar (Mar 9, 2015)

Yep, I just read that from another source deep inside the mothership as well. In rewriting a lot of the code base, GUI priorities were taken down a few notches in favor of audio engine/playback performance, etc. Kinda bummed though because it was a great balance in previous versions and ultimately gives the impression that LPX is just plain slower by comparison...


----------



## Marius Masalar (Mar 9, 2015)

Jim, are you running version 10.1.1 of LPX? I encountered a few sluggish UI things in previous versions (not consistent) but they disappeared after the latest patch.

Probably not going to cure all your woes, but worth checking out perhaps. I really haven't had the same impression of LPX being slower/less responsive so I'm not sure what to suggest. :(


----------



## dinerdog (Mar 9, 2015)

I do like LPX a lot, but occasionally bringing up an old song in L9, it does feel snappier, not to mention brighter and less cluttered. I'm still not a fan of the heavy color scheme.


----------



## whinecellar (Mar 9, 2015)

Yes Marius, running the latest versions of LPX and Yosemite. Tried updating existing healthy systems from Mountain Lion as well as fresh, clean installs on new drives straight to Yosemite. Thanks for asking


----------



## Nick Batzdorf (Mar 9, 2015)

Jim, did you run Logic X under 10.9? Because I haven't experienced Yosemite being slower than 10.9.

Whether Logic X is slower than Logic 9 is a totally different subject. if it is, it's not bite-in-gonads obvious, because it never occurred to me. But it also has lots of improvements, so I'll use Logic X rather than 9 any day.

(The biggest one for me is the "include non-note MIDI events" feature in the Piano Roll editor. If you play a wind or breath controller, that lets you move the breath data with selected notes.)


----------



## whinecellar (Mar 9, 2015)

Nick Batzdorf @ Mon Mar 09 said:


> Jim, did you run Logic X under 10.9? Because I haven't experienced Yosemite being slower than 10.9.



Nope, I went straight from 10.8.5 to Yosemite, and/or clean installs of Yosemite.



Nick Batzdorf @ Mon Mar 09 said:


> (The biggest one for me is the "include non-note MIDI events" feature in the Piano Roll editor.



That's been there for a long time, my friend - first thing under the "Function" menu in previous versions


----------

